# Air Guns



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a lot of air guns and I was wondering if there are any place in which I can go (except my back yard) and do some target practice without getting in trouble. Or go hunting for rabbit


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

With air guns they are only max 500 feet per second. There is no regulations besides every cities rule of no discharge of firearms within city limits. So pretty much any logging road will do just make sure whats behind where you are shooting which a lot of people unfortunately don't think of that. They think of the target not where is the round going if they miss.

Cheers


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL ...shooting rabbits ...thats not nice  .
I would hesitste taking any air gun out with out painting the last foot of the barrle bright orange ...just so people realize its not a real gun.


News flash......gmachine gunned down by swat team with ,gee ,of all things a machine gun...while shooting rabbits with a air gun. Police have apologized to the rabbits ...the young man is expected to recover ,Doctors had to remove 100 bb's from his buttocks 

The rabbits .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

when i was a kid my uncle used to take me to cattle farms around edmonton and ask farmers if they would like some groundhogs shot. most were more than happy to let us shoot them as their holes break cows ankles.
there are also several shooting ranges in town just google it, youd have to pay for some time but youd be doing it in a safe environment and have no risk of getting in trouble.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply fellas.

As for the rabbit. I'm not shooting them for game, I just want to eat fresh rabbit meat.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

hod do you expect to kill them with an air gun? i mean if you got metal bbs maybe...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> hod do you expect to kill them with an air gun? i mean if you got metal bbs maybe...


rofl
it uses the air to shoot pellets/bb's, smartypants.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Thanks for the reply fellas.
> 
> As for the rabbit. I'm not shooting them for game, I just want to eat fresh rabbit meat.


Still not nice ...yea I know ....tastes like Chicken


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Mferko said:


> rofl
> it uses the air to shoot pellets/bb's, smartypants.


my bad, i was thinking of Airsoft.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

no different then fishing : )


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

here Gmachine you will like this

Sniper BB Gun: Taking Down the Varmints, One Bunny at a Time


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Dark Lord!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 air rifles and 2 pistols. All under 500fps which makes it legal with out a license. I also now a great shop to buy it from. Any 1 wants to know more, PM me.


----------



## redfishbluefish (Jul 14, 2010)

air rifles are so fun! I just bought another one about 2 months ago and I love it! I bring it to my grandparents house in surrey all the time and shoot the rabbits that eat from my grand mothers garden! 

Happy shooting!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^^ Agreed


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Grouse hunting sounds nice too.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would be very carefull as to where you can shoot and what.There's a section of the CCC (Canadian Criminal Code) that pertains to this topic. There's municipal/Federal/Provincial laws regarding this.Public safety also has to be considered.Hefty fines and serious charges could apply if done the wrong way.Dont want to be an ass with this , but i have seen alot of this stuff go bad very quickly.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i used to have a pretty nice pellet gun, it was one of the pump ones, max i ever pumped it was 8 cuz thats all i had the strength for when i was a kid lol, but at that pressure it would shoot pellets thru both sides of a car tire. my uncle had to have a FAC to buy it for me. i didnt like the ones with CO2 cartriges, not just cuz they dont tend to be as powerful but theyre also less consistant as the pressure is constantly changing, the pump style you can get rly good grouping when doing target practise.

we used to just drive the o'l buick around the farmers fields and id sit in the back seat resting the gun on the windowsill lol.
as i recall u have to make sure the farm is outside city limits, and obviously you have to have the farmers permission, but this was 15 years ago in ******* alberta 

i always wanted my uncle to take me duck hunting one day but his health faded and he passed away before i got old enough. my dad used to make the best duck mmmmmm.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> I would be very carefull as to where you can shoot and what.There's a section of the CCC (Canadian Criminal Code) that pertains to this topic. There's municipal/Federal/Provincial laws regarding this.Public safety also has to be considered.Hefty fines and serious charges could apply if done the wrong way.Dont want to be an ass with this , but i have seen alot of this stuff go bad very quickly.


I'm currently reviewing all synopsis I can find.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i used to have a pretty nice pellet gun, it was one of the pump ones, max i ever pumped it was 8 cuz thats all i had the strength for when i was a kid lol, but at that pressure it would shoot pellets thru both sides of a car tire. my uncle had to have a FAC to buy it for me. i didnt like the ones with CO2 cartriges, not just cuz they dont tend to be as powerful but theyre also less consistant as the pressure is constantly changing, the pump style you can get rly good grouping when doing target practise.
> 
> we used to just drive the o'l buick around the farmers fields and id sit in the back seat resting the gun on the windowsill lol.
> as i recall u have to make sure the farm is outside city limits, and obviously you have to have the farmers permission, but this was 15 years ago in ******* alberta
> ...


One good thing about living in a small town is you drive 5 mins and your out of city limits lol. I had wild duck before too when I was a kid. Theres no comparing with all these gmo meats. Thats why I want to hunt. I still need to get my hunting license though.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I'm currently reviewing all synopsis I can find.


Gmachine19 ,

An option that you might look into, is actually geting your Firearms licence with both Non restricted and Restricted Possession/Acquisition .Its just the beginning but you could keep yourself from getting into any problems down the road.Keep in mind the government just doesnt hand these out , and there's a program to go through and a lengthy background check.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Gmachine19 ,
> 
> An option that you might look into, is actually geting your Firearms licence with both Non restricted and Restricted Possession/Acquisition .Its just the beginning but you could keep yourself from getting into any problems down the road.Keep in mind the government just doesnt hand these out , and there's a program to go through and a lengthy background check.


Yup I'm planning to get my license in the near future.


----------

